# USB Stick (32Gb & 64GB) nur bis 7,6GB beschreibbar



## Exekutive (13. März 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Mein Vater hat mir 2 USB Sticks zugeschickt, die nicht richtig funktionieren und ich bin echt nicht in der Lage herrauszufinden, was mit denen nicht stimmt.

*[size=+1]Zum Problem:​*​[/size]
Das Problem bei beiden USB Sticks ist, dass man zwar die volle Kapazität belegen kann, aber sobald man den Stick entfernt und erneut einsteckt, werden nur 7,6GB an Daten angezeigt.
In der Computer Übersicht sind zwar weiterhin mehr als 7,6GB belegt aber auf dem Stick selber sind diese nicht zu finden. Dateien sind nicht vorhanden und die dadurch entstehenden leeren Ordner werden zu 0KB dateien.

*[size=+1]Bereits probiert:​*​[/size]
Ich habe bereits beide USB Sticks mehrmals Formatiert, Andere Dateisysteme (Fat32, exFat, NTFS) ausprobiert, chkdsk (Fehler gefunden, angeblich repariert, kein unterschied), attrib -h -r -s /s /d (dadurch habe ich zwar den System Volume Information Ordner sichtbar gemacht, aber nicht die restlichen Daten) und gegooglet wie blöde.. aber das Problem scheint bei mir ein anderes zu sein, denn bisher habe ich keine Lösung gefunden.

*[size=+1]Die USB Sticks:​*​[/size]
Der 32GB USB Stick ist ein Intenso Micro-Line. Dieser wird unter Windows 7 und 10 als General UDsk USB Device erkannt und funktioniert angeblich einwandfrei.
Der 64GB USB Stick  ist nicht identifizierbar. Kein Hersteller Logo, keine angaben im System. Unter Windows 10 wird er als Generic Flash Disk USB Device erkannt und funktioniert angeblich einwandfrei.

Ich hoffe mal einer von euch kann mir hierbei weiterhelfen. Falls mehr Informationen nötig sind, kann ich die natürlich nachreichen.


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2017)

Probier mal hiermit, ob es nicht irgendwelche Fake USB-Sticks sind:
4 Tools to Test and Detect Fake or Counterfeit USB Flash Drives • Raymond.CC

#4 Chipgenius scheint die schnellste Variante zu sein. Wenn das nicht hilft #2 probieren.


----------



## taks (13. März 2017)

Es gabs die letzte Zeit mit Festplatten des Öfteren, dass kleine Platten mit ner neuen Firmware beschrieben wurden damit mehr Gigabyte angezeigt werden.
Wenn mehr Daten drauf geschrieben wurden, waren sie einfach weg. Die 7.6GB würden zu einem 8GB Stick passen.
Evtl. ist es das Gleiche mit deinen USB-Sticks.


----------



## eXquisite (13. März 2017)

China - Fake - USB Sticks, ein Intenso Label wäre mir neu, meist schreiben die da Sony oder so drauf.

Ihr wurdet abgezogen, es handelt Siechtum 8GB Sticks mit modifizierter Firmware, Nachteil bei z.B. E-Bay, man hat nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang Zeit die Dinger ein zu schicken sonst sind es deine...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. März 2017)

Vor nem Jahr oder so wurde davon schon in der PCGH berichtet: Der Speichercontroller in den USB-Sticks reicht bis 32/ 64 GiB, es sind aber nur 7,6 GiB an Speicher physisch vorhanden. Sobald diese Grenze überschritten wird, schreibt der Speichercontroller die Daten direkt ins Nirgendwo.
Ihr wurdet abgezogen. Aber nehmt es als Hinweis für die Zukunft: ihr habt nicht viel Geld damit zerstört, aber Technik kauft man nicht bei Shops, die selbst im Internet als Hinterhof-Läden durchgehen würden. Allein schon von der Zuverlässigkeit her würde ich meine USB-Sticks nur noch von namhaften Firmen (Corsair, Sandisk, Patriot, ...) kaufen. Da bekommt man dann auch das, was man dafür bezahlt.
Und nicht vergessen: die erste Regel bei Geschäften
"Wenn etwas zu gut ist, um wahr zu sein, dann ist es dies meistens nicht."
In diesem Sinne,
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Exekutive (13. März 2017)

@cPT_cAPSLOCK Leider wurde mir der Beitrag nicht bei google angezeigt.. aber Ihr scheint recht zu haben.. Ich weiß nicht genau woher er die USB Sticks hat, aber ich denke das wird ihm nicht mehr so schnell passieren. Muss ihm dann mal fragen ob er die noch zurückschicken kann. 

Hatte aber zur sicherheit nochmal alle 4 Tools durchlaufen, alle mit mehr oder weniger dem selben Ergebnis. 

Ich danke euch aufjedenfall für die schnelle und zahlreiche Hilfe.


----------

